# Best diet for dog with hemangiosarcoma and one dog without



## Cuddysmom

I'm so very sorry for your diagnosis. My boy was just diagnosed with the same thing. We were told to take away carbs and go high protein. We immediately switched to Blue Buffalo (no grains at all). $35 for a small bag. I also just boil or grill chicken breasts for him. I also was told liver treats are good. He loves them! But, like another friend here told me, if this really is the end, give him whatever he wants! Spoil him rotten (within reason). I'm torn between putting him in this diet in hopes it buys more time or just giving him his favorite (not so healthy snacks) so he enjoys whatever time he has. It's a crappy, crappy decision. Again, I'm so sorry!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

What herbs ate you on?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## artbuc

I lost Buster to hemangio; I feel your pain. By sheer coincidence, I ran into a woman who had a GR in the U of Penn trial. She pulled into the parking lot of Concord Pet the same time I did. She had two drop dead beautiful GR's with her so I just had to ask about her breeder. She went on to tell me about the trial. Her dog had an emergency splenectomy and was given 90 days to live. 2+ years later he is symptom free and doing great. I did not know anything about this herb but did some research and discovered it has shown efficacy in human trials as well and is widely available commercially. This website says median life expectancy was longest at 100mg/kgBW which is true. However, the study results said the difference was not statistically different for the three dosages used. 

I'm-Yunity® for dogs | Supplement treatment helping dogs with hemangiosarcoma cancer;

http://www.upenn.edu/pennnews/news/...urvival-time-dogs-cancer-penn-vet-study-finds


----------



## california gold

Cuddysmom, I too am sorry for the diagnosis on your boy. I've lost 3 other Goldens to this cancer prior to this. One at 7, 8 and 10. Right now, the herbs I've started are Yunnan Baiyo, Wei Qi Booster. Artbuc, I actually have ordered the I'm Yunity and I'm waiting for it to arrive. This is such a prevalent cancer in our Beautiful, Loving Golden's. I was hoping that maybe with so many succumbing to this cancer the researchers would have found a cure.... I've had Golden's since 1980. My first one lived to 15, my second to 13. All the other have died 10 and under. As much as I love this breed, I'm not sure I will get another. Which breaks my heart as I always thought I would have a Golden by my side until the day I left this earth...


----------



## Cuddysmom

We're in the Wei too. 4 a day. And stasis breaker. 8 a day. Do they help? No idea but he's acting great so we'll see

I understand your point about getting another golden. As hard as this past month as been, I can't imagine not getting another one. The 10.5 wonderful years definitely outweigh the past 40 days

Stinks soooooo bad. Omg. Hugs you you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold

For the Yunnan Baiyo, I'm making my own capsules. I give 3 a day. For the Wei Qi Booster, it is powder form and I give 3/4 of a scoop (on the small end as it has a big scoop on the other end) twice a day. Also, giving the I'm Yunity, 7 a day, a just started her on Max's formula powder. I also give 2 1000mg of fish oil twice a day and 1 Curcumin 500 with bioperine once a day. Making her food. Ground Beef, Ground Chicken breasts, veggies, eggs, and Dr. Pitcairn's healthy powder. then make it into a meatloaf and bake it. I'm trying to find someone that maybe can help me with the mushroom ingredient of I'm Yunity so I can buy powder form and put into capsules myself. So far I haven't had any luck. My vet is the one who put her on the chinese herbs except for the I'm yunity. She's a firm believer it helps. I sure hope so. Praying for our kids....


----------



## Cuddysmom

How's she doing?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold

Cuddysmom said:


> How's she doing?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Hi cuddysmom, thank you for asking. She's seems to be doing real good. Limping and having little jerking spasms in her front left leg. We haven't found anything in it. But to me it almost seems nerve related. Perhaps something to do with the many IV's she had in the leg may have hit a nerve. I will be talking to her vet this week about it. Maybe she can do acupuncture to help. Her incision looks great. I found a place to order the mushroom ingredient that's in the I'm yunity. He custom makes it and recommended adding reishi powder to it. His name is Steve and the company is willow harvest organics. It's considerably cheaper then the I'm yunity. You add 1 teaspoon twice a day to their food. Very nice guy to work with. 

How is your boy doing?


----------



## Cuddysmom

I'm glad she's doing well. You are taking such wonderful care of her! That's one lucky pup!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold

Thank you for the kind words. I'm hoping that everything I'm doing is the correct thing. I pray at night that god will direct me so that maybe I or one of us will stumble upon a cure for this cancer that takes our precious babies way to soon. 

How is Cuddy doing? How are you doing?


----------



## Cuddysmom

I'm right there with you. There's NOTHING we can do now, unfortunately. Unless they come up with some kind of cure soon. But hopefully we can find a cure for our next puppies so they don't have to go through this crap. Good thing is that they don't know they're sick. At least I don't believe they do. You're doing the best you can with the crappy hand you were dealt. 

Cuddy is doing great, thanks for asking. I feel the herbs really help. As does the protein diet. At least it makes me feel better!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold

It has been 5 weeks since Bridgette Anne had her surgery. We are thankful for this time with our baby girl. On Friday it will be her 9th birthday. We plan on taking her out to breakfast where you can bring your dogs and sit on the patio. then on a car ride. For now she seems to be doing well but with this cancer it's always in the back of our minds for how long... We love her with all our hearts and pray she has a lot more time with us. We are going to make one of those stepping stones that you buy a kit for with her paw print in her birthday and decorate it with pretty rocks and glass marbles. I'm hoping to get some good photos of her celebrating her special day. To all of you who have gone through or are going through this with your precious ones, my thoughts are with you. And thank you all for the support. It truly is helpful.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Sounds like she's doing well! This post made me smile. Does she get to eat breakfast, too? Happy early birthday little miss!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold

*Happy 9th Birthday Bridgette Anne*

Well today Bridgette Anne turned 9! We are so thankful that we still have her with us. Took her to Pet Smart to pick out a toy and I think she was so overwhelmed she didn't know what to do. So we picked out a hedgehog and she is happy with our decision.  I'm going to try and post a picture of her and I in the backyard today.


----------



## california gold

Last night Bridgette threw up. Yellow bile but with grainy stuff in it. This was about 2 hours after she had dinner. I wouldn't have given this another thought prior to her cancer diagnosis. I had ground up some egg shells and just started giving her a 1/2 teaspoon each meal. I'm wondering if that isn't agreeing with her. Or is it something else.... She had her acupuncture yesterday morning and I will be contacting her vet to see if vomiting ever occurs after acupuncture. She hasn't vomited after previous acupuncture. At least not that I know of. I hate this cancer!!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

She's gorgeous!! So happy her birthday was good. 

Please let me know what the vet said. Was it only once?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold

Thanks cuddysmom. Yes,just the once. Since it was just a little the vet didn't think it was a issue. Maybe upset stomach. The weird thing is that ever since her surgery her breath has been foul. I wasn't sure why that would be. So the vet put her on probiotic 123. Going to see if that helps her breath and should help her tummy. Has anyone else had this experience with their dog after having the spleen removed?


----------



## Cuddysmom

I've noticed Cuddy's breath is a little worse...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold

We brush her teeth once a week so she has always had those pearly whites and fresh breath. Her vet will be coming by Wednesday for her weekly acupuncture so we'll see if she notices a difference giving the probiotic. For the most part she is happy and hungry. I miss her coming to the door to greet me. She stays lying down and waits for me to come see her. Also, laying down to sleep in places she never has. Only us "moms and dads" would notice these subtle changes. But she's happy and that's all that matters. 

How's cuddy?


----------



## Cuddysmom

Yup. That's all that matters! Glad she seems better. 

I started a thread for lady B and Cuddy. Check it out! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold

So far Bridgette seems to be doing well. Having been diagnosed on 2/26 with hemangiosarcoma of the spleen and given only 3 short months to live. I think all the prayers, homecooked food, Chinese herbs and acupuncture are helping her. For how long I don't know but I'm thankful for,this extra time we have been given with her. Our grand boys are visiting for 2 weeks and I hope to get some great pictures of them with her as they just love her and she thinks they are the best playmates ever! Praying for a lot more good times with her....


----------



## Cuddysmom

We were given the same diagnosis. So glad she's beaten the odds! Get a ton of pictures and give her a ton of belly rubs!! She's such a sweet girl. I hope you have a lot more time with her. You're doing everything right! What kind of herbs is she on?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

So glad that she is doing so well!


----------



## Karen519

*Bridgette*

So glad that Bridgette is doing well.
We've lost three dogs to hemangiosarcoma: two were Samoyeds and one Golden Retriever.


----------



## california gold

Cuddysmom said:


> We were given the same diagnosis. So glad she's beaten the odds! Get a ton of pictures and give her a ton of belly rubs!! She's such a sweet girl. I hope you have a lot more time with her. You're doing everything right! What kind of herbs is she on?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I give her yunnan baiyon, we Qi booster, max formula and mushroom blend of turkey tail and reishi. Also, contacted and canine nutritionist/herbalist who based on her health came up with a home made diet consisting on sardines, dark,chicken, sweet potato, quinoa, lintels, liver, peas and vitamins that I blend in. I can't help but think all this is helping her. Also, acupuncture every other week.


----------



## california gold

Karen519 said:


> So glad that Bridgette is doing well.
> We've lost three dogs to hemangiosarcoma: two were Samoyeds and one Golden Retriever.


Hi Karen, I totally understand. I lost my last 4 goldens before her to hemangiosarcoma. They weren't all related but it's such a nasty cancer. I know how lucky I am with her right now.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Sounds like a great combo!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TaylorLovesherMousse

Hey guys! I am so very sorry we are all in the same boat. My beautiful chocolate lab Mousse just was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma and had an emergency splenectomy. I have ordered turkey tail mushroom capsules I was wondering what else should I do? I am desperate and devastated my heart aches. Please let me know if there is any other herbs that can be taken with turkey tail mushroom. Thank you and may all the pups be happy and healthy!


----------



## Daldys

There is a FB group called Hemangiosarcoma Diet and Supplement Protocol for Dogs-A Holistic Approach

It is has a wealth of information, along with many others going through the same thing and what is helping them.

I wish you all the best!

Debbie


----------



## bablum

My doctor loves Roger Clemmons (the vet, not the baseball player). Look for his cancer diet recipe...we are using it now with a mushroom extract he recommends. Also Yunnan Baiyao and stasis breaker. 

As I understand it, it’s not the cancer that kills them but what it does to their body, so you keep them strong. Also cancer feeds on sugar so a sugar free / no carb diet will feed your dog but not the cancer.

We too have lost several Goldens to cancer...nasty thing. Only had one that lived a long somewhat natural lifespan (14). The latest golden has the same cancer on her shoulder. ??


----------



## california gold

I’m so sorry to hear about your lab. It looks like you’ve received some good direction. It’s a tough thing to go through and I pray your pup beats this cancer.


----------



## jeskitch

*willow harvest organics for canine cancer*

Hi California Gold,
I saw your post about using willow harvest organics and am thinking to purchase some turkey tail from them. Did it seem to help your pet and after using them for some time, did any issues arise?

Thanks!


----------



## california gold

jeskitch said:


> Hi California Gold,
> I saw your post about using willow harvest organics and am thinking to purchase some turkey tail from them. Did it seem to help your pet and after using them for some time, did any issues arise?
> 
> Thanks!


. I’m sorry for the late delay. I’m not sure if it helped but between everything that I gave her I would say we got an additional 3 months with her.


----------



## california gold

Well, I was here 4 years ago with Bridgette Anne and now this morning Gentry got diagnosed. He turned 9 in October. I really hate this cancer!


----------



## cwag

Oh, I am so sorry. Once is terrible twice unimaginable.


----------

